# Chicago sees lowest number of fire deaths in 2013



## mjesse (Jan 7, 2014)

By Rosemary Regina Sobol

Tribune reporter

1:58 PM CST, January 7, 2014



Sixteen people died in fires in Chicago in 2013, the lowest number of such fatalities ever recorded in one year in the city.

"It's been ... moving in that direction for the past several years," said Fire Department spokesman Larry Langford, who credited the use of smoke detectors, advancements in medical technology and quick response of fire crews.

"Generally in the mid-1990s, around 50-plus a year was not uncommon," Langford said. "If you go back in to the 60s and 70s, more than 100 was not uncommon. So it's been dropping over a long period of time." The lowest total had been 18 in 2008.

The passing of a smoke detector ordinance about 15 years ago "has a lot to do with it" with the death toll going down, Langford said.

Other factors include "our response and rapid search and rescue progress. And we can't minimize the EMS part … getting a person out of a building -- a lot of times we're able to revive them," Langford said.

The largest loss of life in one fire remains the December, 1903 blaze that erupted during a Wednesday matinee performance of "Mr. Blue Beard" at the Iroquois Theater in the Loop, killing more than 600 people. "Most were trampled to death," Langford said.

Langford said the department will continue its program of distributing smoke detectors. "We give out thousands each year when people need them and when they can't afford them," he said. Another ongoing effort is teaching people how to escape from a fire and what do to during a high-rise fire.

*rsobol@tribune.com** | Twitter: **@RosemarySobol1*



Copyright © 2014 Chicago Tribune Company, LLC


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 7, 2014)

16 out of 2.7 million is pretty darn good but you know it would be lower with more smoke detectors.

Seriously the FD has to be commended for the education and smoke detectors they provided to the residents each year

Question

How many fires where in residential buildings compared to the previous years

“We think a lot of it has to do with the smoke detectors passed out by the city. The Chicago Fire Department has installed thousands of smoke detectors in the homes of senior citizens who live in high-risk areas of the South and West Sides that have historically had the greatest number of fire fatalities,” Langford said.

“We do about 10,000 presentations a year reaching out to 300,000 people educating them on fire safety. Our response times have been consistent. And many times, we find people in fires in very bad shape. But, because of the advanced life support of our EMS division, they’re able to revive, stabilize and save them.”

http://www.suntimes.com/news/24818651-418/chicago-sees-record-low-fire-deaths-in-2013.html

Fire Commissioner Jose Santiago mentioned the record low fire death toll at a news conference Monday at the city’s 911 emergency center. But, the good news got lost in a broader discussion about the record-low temperatures.

“Chicago experienced 16 fatalities due to fire in 2013, the lowest annual total ever recorded. If working smoke detectors had been in place in every building, the number of deaths in 2013 could have been much, much lower for 12 of these buildings did not have smoke detectors,” Santiago said.


----------



## mjesse (Jan 7, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Seriously the FD has to be commended for the education and smoke detectors they provided to the residents each year.


Indeed.

Now if they would only start installing fire sprinklers at no charge to the owners


----------



## conarb (Jan 8, 2014)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Indeed.Now if they would only start installing fire sprinklers at no charge to the owners


They might just as well since with fires way down they have nothing else to do, installing sprinklers might, with luck, bring the 16 total down to 15 or maybe even less.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 8, 2014)

After a while you hit a statistical zero, a point where there can be no more improvement.

They may be there.

Brent


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 8, 2014)

Many fire departments nationally including ours have programs where we are actually installing 10 year battery smoke alarms in residential dwellings and apartments (for free).  Our program targets senior citizens and residences with a child 10 years or older.  These demographics are the most prone to die in a residential structure fire.  We have also resolved any potential liability issues.

We use to give them away after residents completed a residential self inspection report but the installation program is so much better because we have an opportunity have teachable moments with our public.

PS: We have partnered with the county Senior Center and local Head Start programs to get our referrals.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 8, 2014)

> (for free).


Who is actually paying for the detector since nothing is free


----------



## mjesse (Jan 8, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Who is actually paying for the detector since nothing is free


Around here, the Fire District (separate entity from the Village) gets three times more tax dollars than the Village.

Me thinks the tax payers are funding the program. However, compared to many political pet projects, this is obviously a good program.

mj


----------



## Min&Max (Jan 8, 2014)

In our community local service clubs have donated funds for detectors and batteries.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 9, 2014)

> Who is actually paying for the detector since nothing is free


We received donations through local grants applied to by our office from various national companies and local industries.  We also received many free smoke alarms from Kidde by applying for a partnership. Installed another (4) in a senior's home today at 1400 hrs.


----------

